
Ask HN: May we request HN browser stats? - billylo
HN is an important community. Many of us could benefit from data that you have about browsers and OS usage over time.  Would you mind sharing? Please upvote if you would find it useful too.  Thank you for your consideration.
======
yorwba
Requests like this are better directed at the contact link in the footer. dang
doesn't read _everything_ posted to HN.

~~~
billylo
thanks!

